

Tax Law Was Cited in Software Engineer’s Suicide Note - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/us/19tax.html

======
squidbot
It sounds like even the original sponsors feel like the provision is
incorrect. Now we have a conundrum. If the provision is repealed, will people
start running airplanes in to buildings every time they want law changed?
Seems like this guy just made it less possible to get rid of an unfair law.

